# 2011 Martin Onza 3



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very informative


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

A good review. Thanks for sharing with us. I have a Nemesis and I was looking into getting another bow with a shorter ATA for ground blinds.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

I have one other small complaint after shooting it a lot I noticed the V.E.M. is torn so just be aware of the alignment of the stopper in conjunction with the string or it will get damaged prematurely. I checked with Martin and saw that the price for the rubber stopper is$4.00 so yes it works good, but be careful on the alignment or you will be replacing them often. It is a high impact piece that is bound to be replaced so keep that in mind when you buy this bow. All String stoppers eventually need to be rotated or replaced from time to time. This isn't a huge surprise to most shooters but to some it may be a problem. Just another honest heads up from a Martin shooter that wants the Onza to succeed as much as any other Martin bow!


----------

